# Soft bricked Galaxy A3, 6 smartphone after Bloatware removal



## ginlane (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi there,
I was running android 7 software before my disaster last night.

So I had my phone rooted in a shop, I wanted to delete bloatware.
Last night I used a program called Titanium to get rid of the bloatware.
On restarting the phone it boot loops.
I have access to download mode & recovery mode, but no Android 7.0

Could somebody please give me some direction on how to have a functioning phone again.

Either step-by-step instructions, or if that's too much trouble, some links to precise tutorials on what to do.

It's possible I may have wiped the operating system while in recovery mode.

Personal data is on an SD card so that's all safe 

Many thanks Gin.


----------

